# Daniela Transformation photos on page 12



## a mini dream come true (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I've been a lurker for a while, but decided it was time to jump back in with all of you guys.

Hey, Diane, I think we are going to have a baby. Daniella has a bun in the oven. Yehhh! Of course I haven't done the preg test, but she is a butter ball and I think I felt movement today. The Farrier was here today also and he thinks so too. I'll have to take a new pic of our little Danny so you can see.


----------



## chandab (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome back, Hazel. Now, share a picture of Daniella, my memory (and I'm sure a few others) doesn't recall which one she is.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Chanda,

I'll have to try this again. somehow it all disappeared. I don't have a new pic of Daniella. She is a full Falabella buckskin pinto. I don't think I've posted any pics of her. Diane was gracious enough to allow her to come here to live with us. She is such a little (28") sweetheart. Dalton the 4yr old Gson loves to show her and they make a very striking pair.

Braggin rights! Braggtin rights! Dalton was ranked 8th nationally in youth lead line and Captain, my gelding, was ranked 8th nationally in youth halter. Dalton is quite the little showman. We were so thrilled and very proud of him doing so good. We just got word a little over a week ago.


----------



## chandab (Jan 24, 2013)

She sounds lovely.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Hazel - good to hear from you again! You must be thrilled about Daniella being pregnant - but we DO need pictures you know, plus one of Daddy to be.






Oh and well done Dalton - make sure you tell him that we say congratulations!





And give that Captain some extra fuss and scratches from all of us too! Well done everyone!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you both,

I'll get pics up as soon as I can, but for the Daddy, Diane will have to post those. If she would be so kind. lol. I know that goes without saying. Everyone on here is so very kind.

Work day tomorrow, but I should be able to get pics up tomorrow evening.


----------



## chandab (Jan 25, 2013)

Both are lovely. If she were taller, I'd steal that mare away from Hazel, but I highly doubt she'd like MT, especially right now.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 25, 2013)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 25, 2013)

*If the baby takes after its parents even in the smallest way, it will be fabulous!! Colourful too! *


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you all And thank you Diane for posting pics of Daniella and your sire. Hopefully I can post pics of Daniella I took when I went out to feed a little earlier.

Ok I've got to go to photobucket I guess and see what I can do about getting the pics where ya'll can see them be back shortly. I wish there was an easier way to do this.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully this works. Tese are pics I took today of Daniella


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 25, 2013)

And here is a pic of miss Dixie






I have to get new ones of DD and Mr. Dalton. The one colt from last year has moved to a new home. I'll try to get new pics from his new momma. She says he is spoiled rotten.She changed his name which is ok and the last video I saw of him he looks really happy.


----------



## chandab (Jan 25, 2013)

Hazel, you can post direct on LB. Below the posting box, click on the More reply options button, give it time to reload, then just below the bottom of the reply window you should have a box to upload pictures direct from your computer. Usually only about 3-4 per post, depending on file size.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you Chanda,

That will be so much easier. I'll be trying that with the next pics.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Diane. When do you think? I'm leaning towards March.

Oh and Dalton is a regular little showman. He like to be in the ring I think. This pic was taken around the first of the month at the livestock show in New Deal.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 23, 2013)

*
Here are some updated pics of Daniella and a couple of pics of miss DD. 


*

*Am sorta second guessing myself with Daniella now. not too sure. She does have some edema, but no other signs. Maybe just over analizing everything. we'll just wait and see.*


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Diane. I'm getting ready to send in DD's Papers but am not sure what to put down as to her color. Black and White minimal Pinto with mixed tail? She still has the dozen or so black strand in her tail.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 23, 2013)

Both girls are beautiful and such a handsome guy too. Should be a really nice foal or maybe 2


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Diane I'll do that.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 24, 2013)

I jist looked up the pics from last month and can tell there is some difference. Thought I'd post and see what you ladys thought. First this month


And then last month


----------



## countrymini (Feb 24, 2013)

Yep, belly looks bigger than a month ago.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Hazel, long time no chat



How are you girl? Your furry chips look great and I am going to guess that this gorgeous girl has a bun in the oven





Hey Diane do you have any chips that need to learn Italian cos I will happily take them in





DD is just a adorable as ever



you must be very pleased with her


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 24, 2013)

*Thanks girls. Until I looked at them side beside I was really wondering if I had totally lost it. I think I have felt movement, but it has been light movement.*

*Hey Renee' I've been in a funk and am trying to get back on here with you girls.Sometimes life takes it's toll. I just had to step back for a little bit. How are you doing?*

*DD is my little doll. We have a show coming in April and am hoping to be able to take her. So I'm trying to get all the paperwork in order. I've been lax about that too, which is not good, but I'll get it all sorted soon.*


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

I know just what you mean Hazel, I was away for months too due to my nightmare situation here. I can't wait to see DD all cleaned up for her show


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 25, 2013)

Right now we have very lousey weather. Mirrie was digging horses out of the snow earlier. At least we didn't get snow here off the cap, but the cold and wind have been horrible. All of the horses here are staying in their warm barn. No baths for a while yet. Mirrie has had 6 ft snow drifts at her house. We're not suppose to get this kind of weather.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 26, 2013)

We have snow here to Hazel


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 27, 2013)

We're not used to having snow here. Maybe an inch that melts before 24 hours once a year. Not 6ft drifts.

Bless your heart. I'm not a snow kind of person. Not too sure I could handle living further north and having as much snow as they do.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 28, 2013)

Diane,

I'm about 400 miles north of Katy. I remember living just south of San Antonoi for about 12 year or so and we had one snow in all that time. The humidity was the only bad part. Out here we have a lot less humidity but snow more often. Usually just once or twice a year that may stay on the ground for 24 hours, but most of the time gone in a few hours.

No new changes in Daniella. Seems she has a little more edema and maybe a little more drop to her belly. small changes or a vivid imagination. one or the other.LOL not too sure which.lol. or maybe a little of both.LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is a pic from today first and then onthe 23rd of Feb. What do you think?





She has not done any shopping so far, so no hooha shots right now. Getting a little edgey about me checking. She usually stands pretty good. I have her on camera, but not on marestare right now. I am debating getting her set up on there or to wait a little bit. I'm still just not too sure about her.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry Hazel, but some 'fault' with this forum or my laptop wont let me see pictures at the moment. Looking forward to seeing her on marestare when you get it set up. How's the snow in your area now?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

I would bet she has a bun in the oven



She is adorable


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2013)

My 'glitches' seem to have sorted themselves so can now see the pics - yep, agree with Renee - there's a bubby on the way!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 6, 2013)

How exciting! What a beautiful mare and I can't wait to see your foal!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you. I'm going out to feed and will take a couple of bag shots to see how she is doing.

Diane, I have some pics I'm going to send you via e-mail. I think you will like them. They were taken when Richard picked up Daniela last year.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 6, 2013)

Here are some new pics of our little girl. Diane do you remember how early she bagged up before she foaled for you? I do believe I felt the foal move today, but there is not much room to moving a bunch.






She has quite a bit of edema in front of her bag. It's hard to see how round she is because of her white side and she is a little lopsided today, but she should be getting close. One more pic.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 7, 2013)

Such a pretty girl


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

Look at that poor little skinny booty





/monthly_03_2013/post-35530-0-78768100-1362613300_thumb.jpg

Hazel she looks fabulous


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 7, 2013)

She's such a pretty mare and is looking really great Hazel.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 7, 2013)

Well Daniela is officially in the foaling stall. We put the bedding out today and fixed her feeder so the hay doesn't mix with the shavings. She got out today to get her exercise and was doing some good rolling. Poor baby was having a hard time. She couldn't get the swing enough to roll all the way over. She tried so hard. First one side then the other. She still hasn't done much shopping. Maybe the extra exercise will do the trick.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 8, 2013)

Not much to report. Just slight changes. Still quite a bit of resistence in her tail. Hubby seems to be seeing more changes than I do so it's just a waiting game. will try to get new pics this weekend.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 9, 2013)

Daneila is very uncomfortable now. She has been doing a lot of up and down, walking around, and swinging back and forth.Been watching her for aout an hour. Tail swishes. Maybe.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2013)

Exciting news




Keep us posted.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm going out to check on Daniela in a minute.To see how she is now.Crazy little girl just quit all het signs. Maybe she was just getting baby in a better position. I did see her belly moving, but it wasn't the contraction jerking. I'll post an update in a bit.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are the pics I took yesterday. Not much change. Daniela had a quieter night last night. She didn't lay down much tho.She is keeping us guessing


attachment=16178:100_0325.JPG]

I'm not too sure what to think right now. Just waiting.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 10, 2013)

Even allowing that she didn't have much of a bag as a maiden, I would think that she must develop a bit more than the pictures show this time Hazel? So I think you have a little while to go yet before you get to see this baby of hers?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm just wondering if I'm just wanting her to have a foal so bad I'm imagining the whole thing and she is just FAT.Time will tell.


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 10, 2013)

she sure is gorgeous. My little mare did a surprise on me. Bought ready to foal anyday..when no baby after 2 weeks..ultra sound showed no pregnancy..just a very fat belly. So I had to go buy some more bred mares:>)

But if you have seen the foal move surely you couldn't be kidding yourself:>)
One day closer..as diane told me. I like that


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2013)

welcome back Hazel! lovely to hear from you again! I hope Daniella is in foal she is gorgeous!

could we see some piccies of your other little babies? I don't know if they are in your first lot of pics but I can't see them



hope you guys are well.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Cassie, We're all fine. I'll get some pics posted of the girls.

Crisco 41 thank you. Think I just need a little time.

Ladies. I will be back again. I need a little time. Just found out my dad pasted away. Talk to ya'll in a bit.


----------



## cassie (Mar 11, 2013)

oh no Hazel! I am so sorry.

Praying for you and your family.

massive (((HUGS)))) being sent your way

as Diane says take what time you need.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Hazel I am so sorry, I am sending prayers for you and your family.

Hugs Renee


----------



## countrymini (Mar 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear your news Hazel. Thinking of you and your family


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughts, hugs, and prayers. We are having the funeral tomorrow. Not much changes in Daniels. Will post again later.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 13, 2013)

So very sorry to hear your sad news Hazel - my condolences and prayers are with you all, with special ((((HUGS)))) for you.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2013)

((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))


----------



## amystours (Mar 13, 2013)

{{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 13, 2013)

Thinking of you and your family, and praying for you as well.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you all for the hugs and prayers. We had a very stressfull day, but things are going to be better.We will just have to take each day at a time.

Daniela is really being a puzzle. I will try to get new pics this weekend. I just fed tonight and didn't really check her so i'll post an udate tomorrow.

Hoping everyone has a great day night. God Bless


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

Thinking of you and your family hazel.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2013)

Still sending prayers for you and the family Hazel.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone, Thank you again for all the hugs thoughts and prayers. I'm doing better. Here is a new pic of Daniela's udder. Looks like she is starting to do a little shopping. What do ya'll think.

I'm have a few issues with my computer so I'm just posting the one pic from today.


----------



## cassie (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Hazel,

so glad to hear that you are doing better... have been thinking and praying for you my friend!

looks like the start of something for miss Daniela




fingers crossed anyway!  I'm sure a little foal would be most welcomed for you at the moment...

(((Hugs)))


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Cassie Thanks. Yes a little foal would be great right now. I'm still not too sure about Daniela tho. She deffinately did not want me messing with her tonight. I could brush on her and love on her all I wanted, but the minute I started towards the udder she would start jumping around and side stepping and being silly. The minute I would stop trying she would settle again. All I can do right now is watch and keep my eye on her.


----------



## cassie (Mar 17, 2013)

poor thing, she must be so over it



and you must be as well!

I sure hope she is for you!


----------



## lexischase (Mar 17, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending BIG hugs!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you Lexis. I think I'm fixing to head to bed for the evening. Hope you all have a great day. Talk you tomorrow.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2013)

Hazel I am glad you are feeling a little better, only time can help now. (((((((((Hugs)))))))

Will you get your cam up again this year?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Renee' I'm not sure if I'll get the cam up this year. I may try. I was just out and took new pics and can't get them to load to the computer.



 Still not much in the shopping catagory, but she does have a little more drop to her tummy. I can print the pics just can't download them to the computer. You can see the difference from 10 days ago and lot since last month.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea! I got the pics down loaded.



Let me know what you think. I'm seeing more edema in front of the udder and more drop. First pic taken on 3/17/13


then taken today


and side views


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2013)

she is looking really good, I can't believe how cute she is!! itty bitty beautiful mummy to be! <3 I would just want to snuggle her all day long LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 20, 2013)

Right now she just wants snuggles around her head. Leave the back end alone is what she keeps telling me.LOL. She has been restless tonight with tail swishes and belly kicks. Not too comfortable. Acording to dates she is about 342 or so



. That is why I'm so puzzled



. I know if she is pregnant it has to be Mohegan because Juan hasn't been with 5 feet of her all year. Didn't want to him to get too creative


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

I am with Diane, she really looks like she has atleast a month or so to go


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 21, 2013)

She sure is pretty.. Can't wait to see her wee one.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 21, 2013)

I know



huh. I was figuring a lot bigger too. That's why I'm so confused. OMG! I was talking to hubby and then called Mirrie. It seems that there is a posibility of some hanky panky going on with Daniela and Son Rise in October. Hubby had taken her to New Deal while we went to the show in Glenn Rose. Son Rise was stalled and she ran loose with only one fence between them. Hubby picked her up when we got back so I didn't know about that little arrangement.



Hmmm



. All I can say at this point is time will tell. Kind of like Delilah last year.



. we've got to laugh about it tho or we would go nuts. Guess that's why we're called the nutty nursery . Guess I better get a wee foal test ordered. Maybe that will answer part of the question





.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2013)

Or Where there is a willy there is a way! ROFL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 21, 2013)

ROLF! You girls are just too funny. So we may be in for another GUESS WHEN. LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes I did. Dixie and DD are really doing great and I couldn't be more proud of them. Dixie is being trained by Mirrie and DD is here with me for training. We are getting ready for the Dandy next month so we'll see.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh YES pictures pleeeeeeeeeeease!! As for Daniela, I really loved all the fun and chats that went on last year during our long wait (almost as long as waiting for Suzie LOL!!) so, although I know it would be fabulous to see this baby soon, I am very happy to wait the distance if it is necessary!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)

Meet too, I know you must be getting excited to meet your new baby but we will keep you entertained in the meantime


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Ya'll are the best. I will post new pics of our girls from last year this week end and I have ordered the wee foal test for Daniela. I may wait a little before I put her on marestare, but with show season coming up it won't be long.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 25, 2013)

Here are some new pics of DD. She has a lot of long hair. We'll be clipping in a couple of weeks. The farrier is coming Friday. Mad busy times before the show.







She is doing very good with her training so far. I just hope we can get her ready by then. What do ya'll think of her? Be honest



. do ya'll think she will do pretty good in yearling halter? Daniela is still about the same. I'm waiting for the weefoal, but keeping a close eye on her also.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Diane, Our show is the 19th,20th and 21st of April. So we have a little over three weeks. It's really plenty of time. DD will be doing good by then with her commands. I'm getting excited about clipping her to see exactly what we have under all that hair. More white I'm sure


----------



## countrymini (Mar 26, 2013)

I can''t wait to see whats under that either! I love looking at photos of hair then no hair.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

Oooo now we will have some before and after pictures - I'm sure she's going to look stunning!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes indeed.



fluffy furry loves, then sleek show styling. Both of these girls are exciting. Dixie was really aaahhh over last year at the show and I'm hoping for just as good response this year. Dixie had done too much jumping over doorways, shadows, anything and had strained her back hip. One judge told Mirrie he wanted to place her higher, but couldn't because of the slight limp she had because of the soreness. Dixie is much better now tho. She has just been able to be lovable baby with no stress.


----------



## cassie (Mar 26, 2013)

thats so lovely for Dixie, she is beautiful!

and I'm sure Dee Dee will absoloutly WOW the crowds once she has all that fluff gone lol. cutie little thing! how very exciting for you!

best of luck!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2013)

oooo exciting transformation ahead, from a bunny/yak to a sleak show babe


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 29, 2013)

I did the wee foal test this morning. Unless she is past the 300 day mark which she would be. Daniela is not pregnant.



. I guess I need to have my contacts changed. Seeing things that aren't there or just hoping too much. Anyway looks like there will not be any new babies at this farm this year. But there is always next year





I'll still keep everyone posted on the upcoming transformations of DD and Dixie as they get beautified for the show. Took the clippers out with me this morning and DD doesn't like the sound so before we get too far in to the business we have to get her used to the sound.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 29, 2013)

Here are the transformation pics of Dixie and DD.



And one of our little butter ball Daniela exercising to get some weight off.


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

aww they are gorgeous! i am in love with Dixie! (I always was lol) she is looking amazing! DD is stunning, I bet its hard to keep her nice and white lol.

Hey I think you have a jumper there in Daniela! she looks to be loving that jump!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 29, 2013)

*Hi Cassie,*

*Thanks. They are doing sooo good. White is horrible in west Texas. A bath at night and that morning to get her that white and she was still dirty.*

*Dalton is having fun jumping Daniella. We are starting off slow with small jumps, but Dustin wants to get her ready for the regular jumps. She has really done well so far.*


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

she looks like she loves it!  what a good girl she is to let Dalton take her over the jumps!





haha yeah I bet!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Ahh just adorable Hazel, you must be very proud


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

The girls are beautiful Hazel!! Stunning!!!

But my favorite is seeing Dalton with Daniela! They are SO perfect with each other! And I can't believe the little butterball can get that high off the ground!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Eagle.

Hi Diane, Yep they both suprised us.Dalton running with Daniella and Daniella jumping. Didn't know if she would, but thought we would try. She may have a new career. LOL. They are so cute together. Here is the pic from the show. Of course Dalton won the class. And Daniella received a Third in multi-color. I am so pround of them both.


----------



##  (May 1, 2013)

FANTASTIC!!! No where was a horse more MADE for a little boy!! They are just the right size for each other!!! Bet she was the smallest in her class!

Hey, we're starting a showing page on FIPA -- please send me some pictures to add with the girls and Dalton and Daniela with their standings and about the show. It's so nice to see all the Falabellas out there showing!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

Oh how adorable!!! I love little kids with minis! Those two look so cute together.


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 1, 2013)

Thank you girls.

Diane I'll get some pics to you. These girls here will be showing quite a lot this year. At least that is the plan.


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

I'm sure you guys will do brilliantly in the show ring especially with little Dalton out there with "his" Daniella


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

Got the pictures!! I can't wait -- and you better keep the pictures and outcomes coming!!! I just LOVE Dalton and his girl!! Cutest thing ever!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 2, 2013)

I'll keep ya'll posted. Maybe with better pics next time.


----------

